# Write up on my Calls



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 24, 2016)

Not sure if this go here or where but I feel a little special. I wasn't expecting this when The writer got the calls from me. Then he asked if I could send him some pictures and call him for some details. He sent me a couple papers with he write up and posted the article on the internet paper.

http://www.ammoland.com/2016/04/big-d-custom-game-calls-review/#axzz46HoKT6de


If this needs moved please do so I wasn't sure where to put it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 14


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 24, 2016)

Way cool!!! Someday when I grow up I hope my calls are that nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 24, 2016)

That is awesome. @Bigdrowdy1

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 24, 2016)

Very cool Rodney!! Congrats!
I feel honored and humbled being able to hold the calls you made for the WB call contest. They were/are superbly sounding calls And they look just as good as the sound.
Well done sir....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 24, 2016)

Congrats Rodney. Very nice article. We always knew you were a little special

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 24, 2016)

Awesome! Congrats

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2016)

Nothing beats peer recognition. I've stood in you Call Room and looked at your wide array of handiwork and you desrve the recognition.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 24, 2016)

Well deserved!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 24, 2016)

Glad for you Rodney. Your work, dedication and calls deserve the recognition.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 24, 2016)

Congrats!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 24, 2016)

Love it and I really love having one of the pictured calls. I have spent some time on YouTube just learning to use it a bit.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 24, 2016)

That is a great piece Rodney, be proud man!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 26, 2016)

Great write up Rodney. Well deserved

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 27, 2016)

Too cool! Congrats on the good press!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

